# Digital Fridge Thermostat



## The Village Idiot (23/11/11)

Hi,

I purchased one of these on ebay http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/DIGITAL-FRIDGE-...=item3f0f2c68b3 and was just wondering if anyone has used this unit? any problems???? any thoughts?

So far it is working fine on my brew fridge.

Cheers Peter


----------



## pimpsqueak (23/11/11)

Why does it say in the description "HUGE MAX 800W Switching Capacity " but printed on the back of the device, (after a bunch of chinese I can't read) it says 2000W? 
I suppose if it's working on your fridge, it can't be all bad.
How accurate is it?


----------



## The Village Idiot (23/11/11)

Kicks the compressor in if the temperature is 1 deg above set point. Running at 16C perfectly at the moment. Was a little concerned that the unit may not cope with the load at start up but so far so good. Just plug in and she's away.


----------



## pimpsqueak (23/11/11)

That's pretty cool. I might get one as a backup and use it on a fishtank until it's needed.


----------

